# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Muzika
Some claim Ethiopian Music is similay to arabian. 
Postet some sites, to share.
Nice if some could write impressions.  
Here:   http://www.ethiopia.se/video.html  http://www.ethiopia.se/music.ram  http://www.addisgiftshop.com/music.htm  http://www.ethiopia.se/video.html  http://www.soundclick.com/bands/writePa ... e=freethem  http://www.ethiopianow.com/music/video/  http://www.ethiopianow.com/music/  http://www.mahder.com/emusics/

----------

Listening Online to several and mixed (ethiopian) Music: 
[Winamp or so is needed]  http://www.addislive.com/modules.php?op ... =0&thold=0

----------


## Pravit

I listened to some songs and it doesn't really sound like Arabic music at all. Of course there's a lot of different types of Arabic music. I like artists like Hisham Abbas and Mustafa Amar but I can't stand Amr Diab and so on. I liked some of the songs on the sites you linked to, in particular the "Dereje" video on EthiopiaNow. There is something funny and tacky about it that I can't quite put my finger on. Dereje

----------

> I listened to some songs and it doesn't really sound like Arabic music at all. Of course there's a lot of different types of Arabic music. I like artists like Hisham Abbas and Mustafa Amar but I can't stand Amr Diab and so on. I liked some of the songs on the sites you linked to, in particular the "Dereje" video on EthiopiaNow. There is something funny and tacky about it that I can't quite put my finger on. Dereje

 This is joking

----------

